# 10/15/21 AEW Rampage Official Discussion Thread: Bryan vs Suzuki, Junior Dos Santos Debuts



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

In the match graphic, it looks like The Bunny is trying to toss something into Ruby's mouth


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Prosper said:


> @Emmanuelle
> @Firefromthegods
> 
> The Buy In is on Youtube for those that don't know. Rampage is live this week and Dynamite will be taped right after.


yea they are gonna tape dynamite from 11pm-1am. stunad.

dynamite is live on saturday night. two nights. two different tickets needed to attend each night.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Rampage this week doesn't inspire me really. I will be watching and will likely have a good time though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Added to the buy-in.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

3venflow said:


> Added to the buy-in.
> 
> View attachment 110210




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448789498750513153

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448789498750513153
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen it but wasn't Santana Garrett vs Tay Conti also notoriously terrible? Could be a way to pull a double "victory lap" if the match is decent


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448789498750513153
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol, classic


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Stupid question - which is the youtube channel to watch the buy in live? Is it the official AEW channel or do they have another one for the live shows?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jammy said:


> Stupid question - which is the youtube channel to watch the buy in live? Is it the official AEW channel or do they have another one for the live shows?


the normal official one


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looking forward to tonight's show including the buy-in.

Punk and Sydal first wrestled each other in 2004 for IWA Midsouth, then again a year later. After both moved to WWE, they fought once on Monday Night Raw in 2010.

Fish vs. Moriarty and Danielson vs. Suzuki will lead into Danielson vs. Fish on Dynamite. Danielson vs. Fish also won't be a first-time match as they had one singles match in 2010 for EVOLVE that lasted 20 minutes. They also formed a brief tag team in Japan for NOAH that year.

Suzuki is heading to IMPACT so I imagine this will be his farewell to AEW.

Lee Moriarty has been one of the best indy wrestlers of late and was quietly signed by AEW. Unlike Garcia and Yuta, two other top indy talents, he hasn't appeared on Dynamite or Rampage yet. He has great ring skills but is also charismatic, so could have a pretty high ceiling in AEW.

As mentioned, Tay vs. Santana Garrett happened on the 11/6/19 edition of NXT and was the first match to beat AEW Dynamite in the ratings on a show that featured The OC (AJ, Gallows, Anderson) in the main event. Garrett has worked one match for AEW so far, a defeat to Diamante on Dark. She's held a boatload of titles in America and Japan.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Suzuki-gun USA should form and beatdown Danielson. Archer, Daniel Garcia and at at least one more AEW wrestler should be part of it (and/or get a perminent active member of Suzuki-gun to move State side).

What is the end game with ATT in AEW. A one off angle or will any of them stick around full time. Sounds like they're really building up Masvidal as the heater. I remember reading one time or another that JDS talked about wanting to do some pro wrestling, but not sure how committed he would be. His MMA career is surely over though. I wonder if Khan would roster him just to have him as the "legit" answer to Brock Lesnar on WWE roster. I mean a prime vs prime match-up the edge probably would have went to JDS. Also AEW was interested in Cain Velasquez before he went to WWE back a few years ago. Masvidal was backstage seemingly every time AEW has been in Miami. Jorge is 36yrs old, JDS is 37yrs old - both are ancient for the fight game. Gamebred has a UFC fight scheduled in December though, but probably heading for a loss with the match-up. And then there is Paige VanZant who is only 27yrs old but has been slumming in Bare Knuckle Boxing, her heart might not be in the legit fight game anymore but that's all she knows and wants to stay "celebrity" relevant. I assume WWE would be very interested in her as well. WWE would want an exclusive contract, but AEW would allow her more freedom to do other things, and still fight if she wanted to.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RiverFenix said:


> Suzuki-gun USA should form and beatdown Danielson. Archer, Daniel Garcia and at at least one more AEW wrestler should be part of it (and/or get a perminent active member of Suzuki-gun to move State side).
> 
> What is the end game with ATT in AEW. A one off angle or will any of them stick around full time. Sounds like they're really building up Masvidal as the heater. I remember reading one time or another that JDS talked about wanting to do some pro wrestling, but not sure how committed he would be. His MMA career is surely over though. I wonder if Khan would roster him just to have him as the "legit" answer to Brock Lesnar on WWE roster. I mean a prime vs prime match-up the edge probably would have went to JDS. Also AEW was interested in Cain Velasquez before he went to WWE back a few years ago. Masvidal was backstage seemingly every time AEW has been in Miami. Jorge is 36yrs old, JDS is 37yrs old - both are ancient for the fight game. Gamebred has a UFC fight scheduled in December though, but probably heading for a loss with the match-up. And then there is Paige VanZant who is only 27yrs old but has been slumming in Bare Knuckle Boxing, her heart might not be in the legit fight game anymore but that's all she knows and wants to stay "celebrity" relevant. I assume WWE would be very interested in her as well. WWE would want an exclusive contract, but AEW would allow her more freedom to do other things, and still fight if she wanted to.


I definitely think the short term goal of ATT is to bring in JDS, Masvidal and Van Zant. My guess is that the immediate goal is to get Masvidal into a 1v1 match at a PPV in 2022, after his fight in December. Personally, I would love to see him face Malakai Black, but more likely it will be against Hager (ugh). A trios with MoY isn't too bad, but I will have to wait and see tonight. One other option is to bring in Josh Barnett. Especially if that group goes after Mox at some point.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I definitely think the short term goal of ATT is to bring in JDS, Masvidal and Van Zant. My guess is that the immediate goal is to get Masvidal into a 1v1 match at a PPV in 2022, after his fight in December. Personally, I would love to see him face Malakai Black, but more likely it will be against Hager (ugh). A trios with MoY isn't too bad, but I will have to wait and see tonight. One other option is to bring in Josh Barnett. Especially if that group goes after Mox at some point.


There's next to 0 chance they get a match out of Masvidal. Dana is highly unlikely to sign off on it.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> There's next to 0 chance they get a match out of Masvidal. Dana is highly unlikely to sign off on it.


I am not an MMA guy, so I could be wrong here, but I thought December was his last fight. His contract may extend beyond that though. JDS will probably get the 1v1 then.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I am not an MMA guy, so I could be wrong here, but I thought December was his last fight. His contract may extend beyond that though. JDS will probably get the 1v1 then.


He still has another fight on his contract after the Edwards fight. JDS is the safe


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

"How many fights does Jorge Masvidal have left on his contract?" How many fights does Jorge Masvidal have left on his contract?

Here some contract details on his UFC deal.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Underwhelming card given all of the hype.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking forward to the show tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Happy Suzuki v Danielson day everybody

not every day you get to see a snuff film live on youtube


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Underwhelming card given all of the hype.


Too bad Becky Lynch or Sasha banks aren’t wrestling, right??


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Wrestling tonight is loaded, that is for sure.

Santana vs. Tay Conti wasn't a great match back in NXT but hopefully they will have a better one tonight. For sure looking forward to that. Glad that Santana Garrett is getting opportunities in wrestling again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> "How many fights does Jorge Masvidal have left on his contract?" How many fights does Jorge Masvidal have left on his contract?
> 
> Here some contract details on his UFC deal.


Lol exact article I looked up.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Lol exact article I looked up.


Haha. I would say great minds think alike, but It was just the 2nd article I found on Google.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Really looking forward to both Bryan matches, he’s just a joy to watch in the ring.

Also can’t wait to see the brackets for the tournament.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk vs. Sydal will open and have no commercials.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Surely Punk will get in a real feud after this? Punk vs Sydal is completely heatless and nobody thinks Sydal will win. I'm just imagining the shit WWE, WCW or TNA would get if they'd brought someone like Punk in and booked him this way. Is this _really_ any better than Bret Hart's much maligned WCW booking so far? At the very least Bret got inserted into the company's hottest storyline ever and then moved into feuding with the legendary Ric Flair lol. Imagine if Bret came in and just started wrestling Kaz Hayashi or The Barbarian on Worldwide.

Also who the hell wants to see more Bunny matches?

It's a pretty weak card honestly. I'm sure the UFC stuff appeals to someone but I certainly don't care.

Danielson and Suzuki should be great on YouTube at least. Seems like a waste of money though cause...well....it's YouTube. What are they really getting out of it? I hope they give them a lot of time since it doesn't matter lol

Seems pointless to me to have turned this into a "war" when I think it's better to focus on turning Rampage around. Yes the timeslot sucks but there's been no end in sight to the decline so far. Rampage has a pretty cut and dry formula like those old RAW's in the early 90s. Cornette said Prichard had the same script every week with blanks for different names. Maybe try experimenting a bit?

Just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Billionaire penis measuring contest aside, I hope AEW keeps the YouTube Buy-In concept for the Rampage shows that aren't tapes the same day as Dynamite. It is an extra selling point for the live crowd and could be a good place for undercard matches, so they can put the bigger matches on TV.


----------



## Mistrezz (Oct 15, 2021)

Prosper said:


> @Emmanuelle
> @Firefromthegods
> 
> The Buy In is on Youtube for those that don't know. Rampage is live this week and Dynamite will be taped right after.


_Thank you.

I want to see the Bryan Danielson match._


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

How has the "Buy-In" ended up being more interesting than Rampage itself?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

I just want to congratulate all the diehard WWE fans for their hard work and success in achieving a third hour for Smackdown going forward after tonight. It really is a testament to what a group of people who have the same goal can accomplish if they truly believe in themselves. 

Give yourselves a round of applause and a pat on the back! You deserve it!!!!!

_Sits back and watches as what I said sinks in and heads collectively explode as they realize the conundrum before them._


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

PVZ going to be on this?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I just want to congratulate all the diehard WWE fans for their hard work and success in achieving a third hour for Smackdown going forward after tonight. It really is a testament to what a group of people who have the same goal can accomplish if they truly believe in themselves.
> 
> Give yourselves a round of applause and a pat on the back! You deserve it!!!!!
> 
> _Sits back and watches as what I said sinks in and heads collectively explode as they realize the conundrum before them._


Haha! So true

they are basically begging for a third hour from smackdown by watching anything after 10 and even rallying behind the move

its pretty funny in that context


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Haha! So true
> 
> they are basically begging for a third hour from smackdown by watching anything after 10 and even rallying behind the move
> 
> its pretty funny in that context


If Rampage gets destroyed in the ratings like they want, that could be enough to convince Fox and Vince to put a third hour on FS1.

It's basically; 'I hate AEW and Tony Khan so much I want it to die but a third hour of Smackdown might make me die.'

It's truly hilarious.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

ripcitydisciple said:


> If Rampage gets destroyed in the ratings like they want, that could be enough to convince Fox and Vince to put a third hour on FS1.
> 
> It's basically; 'I hate AEW and Tony Khan so much I want it to die but a third hour of Smackdown might make me die.'
> 
> It's truly hilarious.


Well, with those lovely fanboys, WWE will never improve any shit of it. It looks lots of empty seats at Smackdown now. Oh Boy!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I just want to congratulate all the diehard WWE fans for their hard work and success in achieving a third hour for Smackdown going forward after tonight. It really is a testament to what a group of people who have the same goal can accomplish if they truly believe in themselves.
> 
> Give yourselves a round of applause and a pat on the back! You deserve it!!!!!
> 
> _Sits back and watches as what I said sinks in and heads collectively explode as they realize the conundrum before them._


Doesn't really make sense when Fox has local news. Just really sounds like salt that Rampage might lose


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449173592084733952

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Why does the buy in say it started at 1255 am?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Why does the buy in say it started at 1255 am?


Says 5:55 pm on my phone.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This chick shouldn't even be on YouTube she's so green 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Also why the fuck is it called a buy in when jts on free TV? Lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That was… well…


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

60k watching at the 10 minute mark


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm watching it on FITE TV.

Women's match was a snoozer. People clamour for more women's matches but 2/3 of the women can't work an interesting match. At least put Emi Sakura on some shows, she was carrying Ruby Soho on Elevation.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TAIGA STYLE. So good to see Moriarty in the spotlight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I'm watching it on FITE TV.
> 
> Women's match was a snoozer. People clamour for more women's matches but 2/3 of the women can't work an interesting match. At least put Emi Sakura on some shows, she was carrying Ruby Soho on Elevation.


Boo Joshi boo lol. But yeah AEW is in a rough spot with women. Most aren't great, so you can't put them on TV, but you need TV to really grow


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Love that Bobby Fish theme song.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Boo Joshi boo lol. But yeah AEW is in a rough spot with women. Most aren't great, so you can't put them on TV, but you need TV to really grow


Agreed but that is what Elevation and Dark are for.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> 60k watching at the 10 minute mark


Why don't you watch on a tv screen, you will have a much better viewing experience.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I'm watching it on FITE TV.
> 
> Women's match was a snoozer. People clamour for more women's matches but 2/3 of the women can't work an interesting match. At least put Emi Sakura on some shows, she was carrying Ruby Soho on Elevation.


I’m watching it on FITE as well, it seems like there’s a slight delay. That women’s match was no bueno, yeah.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I love how AEW have signed a bunch of strikers and technical guys. I used to complain that it was the dish lacking in their buffet but they have a fair few now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This is rough so far...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> Agreed but that is what Elevation and Dark are for.


True, but it's probably hard to really gauge improvement there since Dark isn't an accurate representation of the lively AEW fan base.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RoganJosh said:


> Why don't you watch on a tv screen, you will have a much better viewing experience.


SmackDown is on my TV. Spectrum mobile app runs slow.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Damn. Right after that shite there’s Bobby Fish. Khan really wants me to GTS.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

20 minutes in they've jumped up to 70k so nice steady ascension in anticipation of Bryan vs Suzuki


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Loved that.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bobby Fish is a way better worker than Adam Cole.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson vs Fish on Dynamite is going to bang.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

That exploder made my neck hurt. Looks like Bryan/Suzuki getting lots of time.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Tonights main event is next.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match would've been peak five years ago but I'm still hyped for it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Big fight feel...

On a pre-show...

For the B show.

😄


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is awesome chants before they even done anything........lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

30 minutes in up at 82k


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Big fight feel...
> 
> On a pre-show...
> 
> ...


Crazy, right?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Daniel Bryan drawing a mere 80k. Yikes. Should have had this on TV.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

There has never been a crowd this hot for a pre-show match.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Amazing way to fill time


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God the you hit me, i hit you spot is so fucking dumb, NJPW is obsessed with that stupid shit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That elbow was stiff as fuck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestling taking 2 of the top 3 trends in the US over playoff baseball and college football


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Simple forearm gets a holy shit chant. That's how you build up something incredibly simple, and it works.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

40 minutes in 90k steady climb up all show do far


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This fucking RULES. It's the match Suzuki deserves rather than street fights. Danielson's AEW run is going to be biblical.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Suzuki is so damn cool. If this was a gangster flick he's definitely the crazy member everybody's a little uneasy around. Man is basically Japanese O-Dog with martial art skills


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are the fans doing the Del Rio "Si! Si! Si!" yes chants? they want Del Rio's worthless ass on the show or something?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ruby Soho vs. The Bunny. I won’t be able to stay awake for the main event.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This has been a good match. Wasn’t a fan of that “I hit you, you hit me spot,” but it’s picked up. It’s been technical, and hard-hitting, and simple. Both guys are great (first time I’m saying that about Suzuki, hadn’t been impressed with him so far).


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I just wish the fans would stop doing the yes chant, its obvious Bryan wants to move on from that....


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Suzuki reminds me of Hardcore Holly and I don't mean that as an insult. He's a hard hitting, stiff, miserable veteran and its great.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Suzuki is older than every active wrestler in AEW except Sting.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Why are the fans doing the Del Rio "Si! Si! Si!" yes chants? they want Del Rio's worthless ass on the show or something?


They're in Miami.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

man this match is physical


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ShadowCounter said:


> They're in Miami.


Oh.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This match is so damn physical. Holy crap man.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

And the ref doing a ten count with both men down? Love it. Don’t see that enough in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

We need Danielson vs Ishii. It might get one of Meltzer's seven star ratings. 😁


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

those forearms by both look stiff as fuck


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sí.. no… no… sí.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan fucked up not putting this on TV. Huge blunder.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

@RapShepard I am taking your gimmick. Lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

50 minutes in 100k they consistently went up on a last minute preshow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit what a great match, that ending sequence was insane.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Jesus Christ what a match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What a FUCKING match. Oh my god.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MOTN for free on YouTube.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Taz calling fans dumbasses if they're watching anything else is the type of announcer you want. I say that as someone with SmackDown on my TV and Dynamite on my phone. Have announcers that sell you as the best going, not what Jr does


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Asking Phil vs Evan Bourne to follow that is just lol.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Fucking amazing match it feel like Bryan is having fun wrestling again and the matches he's been in have been next level


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sometimes that match felt like "what if Pro Wrestling was a real sport?" other times it was a little silly with the repeated undefended blows, but silly in an awesome way


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> @RapShepard I am taking your gimmick. Lol
> View attachment 110265


Good shit no qualms from me either way wrestling dominated Twitter trends. 

Sidenote 

Space Got Talent trending is why Twitter is actually fun at times


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why the fuck on the night they're going against smackdown would you book Ruby Soho vs The Bunny?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Asking Phil vs Evan Bourne to follow that is just lol.


They should start with Soho and the Candlestick Maker. Hopefully is not too long.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why the fuck on the night they're going against smackdown would you book Ruby Soho vs The Bunny?


I guess to make Ruby feel like she isn't back to irrelevancy


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’m iffy on Excalibur, but I liked the way he spoke during that Punk video package. The tone of voice, the cadence he had — it was great. Take off the mask though, it would’ve made it a more serious presentation, IMO.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why the fuck on the night they're going against smackdown would you book Ruby Soho vs The Bunny?


Exactly.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Good shit no qualms from me either way wrestling dominated Twitter trends.
> 
> Sidenote
> 
> *Space Got Talent trending is why Twitter is actually fun at times*


I clicked on it not knowing what it was and I still so confused. 🤣


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Such a fun match. Bryan’s just the best.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> I’m iffy on Excalibur, but I liked the way he spoke during that Punk video package. The tone of voice, the cadence he had — it was great. Take off the mask though, it would’ve made it a more serious presentation, IMO.


Excalibur is gold he's enthusiastic with out the fake radio host voice of Mauro and he has the credibility of being a wrestler.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Ruby Soho vs. The Bunny. I won’t be able to stay awake for the main event.


Do you think that is the main event?


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why the fuck on the night they're going against smackdown would you book Ruby Soho vs The Bunny?


Did they know they were going head to head when they booked it? I thought they announced this match last Wednesday then the news broke about the expanded Smackdown show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Excalibur is gold he's enthusiastic with out the fake radio host voice of Mauro and *he has the credibility of being a wrestler.*


Lol you're being generous with that statement. If a tree falls in the woods and no ones around to hear it does it make a sound?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess Suzuki is the type to let his opponent set the bar for physicality because he was throwing weak ass forearms against Moxley but potatoed Bryan nearly every time.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Do you think that is the main event?


Of course not. I meant that match will be my cure for insomnia, so I’ll be asleep way before the ME starts. Lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fuck yeah. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449193124300050433


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> Of course not. I meant that match will be my cure for insomnia, so I’ll be asleep way before the ME starts. Lol.


It very well could be the main event, i mean they likely wanna put on their best matches during Smackdown.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> I clicked on it not knowing what it was and I still so confused.


That's Twitter for you lol. I took like 3 months off in 2016 and have yet to get back in the flow of Twitter.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Excalibur is gold he's enthusiastic with out the fake radio host voice of Mauro and he has the credibility of being a wrestler.


I, and many have listened to Mauro across 3 sports, and he’s done all 3 at the highest level. Mauro is levels above Excalibur (and I don’t even dislike Excalibur necessarily, he just bugs me sometimes). The credibility of being a wrestler ? Hmm, I won’t crap on his experience — experience is experience — but I don’t need my commentators to have wrestling experience themselves.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> It very well could be the main event, i mean they likely wanna put on their best matches during Smackdown.


Ugh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol you're being generous with that statement. If a tree falls in the woods and no ones around to hear it does it make a sound?


It makes a big ass sound, like those home alone farts you just let rip


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CM Trunks again. He's rotating.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Punk goes back and forth wearing tights and trunks, dude can't make up his mind.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> I, and many have listened to Mauro across 3 sports, and he’s done all 3 at the highest level. Mauro is levels above Excalibur (and I don’t even dislike Excalibur necessarily, he just bugs me sometimes). The credibility of being a wrestler ? Hmm, I won’t crap on his experience — experience is experience — but I don’t need my commentators to have wrestling experience themselves.


I can't stand Mauro simply on his voice and his references they feel phony. It feels like a dad trying to prove he's hip to what's current lol


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I like Punk in the long tights better. His upper body is pretty toned but his legs are kind of skinny. Doesn’t look bad, but the long tights look sharp.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm kind of hoping for an "afterbirth" here to set up something interesting for Punk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sydal? Meh...................


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just happy to be here Punk is growing old....Give him his fucking edge back already.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Fuck yeah.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449193124300050433


Another big time prospect for AEW. Not as splashy as other signings obviously, but will pay huge dividends


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Sydal? Meh...................


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

That heel turn for Punk is gonna be epic when it happens.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

What's showing on smackdown at the minute? I don't watch that shit.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> It very well could be the main event, i mean they likely wanna put on their best matches during Smackdown.


Lol. You called it. I can go to sleep early without missing anything.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Was there like a dueling Let's Go Punk/Let's Go Punk chant?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I can't stand Mauro simply on his voice and his references they feel phony. It feels like a dad trying to prove he's hip to what's current lol


Different strokes for different folks, I guess. I’ve listened to call big boxing matches and big mma fights and he calls it the same way — so it registers with me as authentic and genuine when he calls wrestling the same way. I get a kick out of his references — modern or otherwise and they go viral/get attention on social media sometimes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> I like Punk in the long tights better. His upper body is pretty toned but his legs are kind of skinny. Doesn’t look bad, but the long tights look sharp.


Yeah most hate them but i like them, as you said it helps cover up how skinny his legs are, plus it gives him a fresh look outside of WWE. I'd like to see a bright colored version of them, where they're yellow with black and white stars on the sides

kind of like his yellow trunks gear but in the form of his tights.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bryan and Christian have a lot left in the tank, Punk does not. He has physically deteriorated and his happy to be here gimmick sucks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Three matches in a row that have been heavily strike and technique based. It really is NJPW USA. 😍


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This match is excellent


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match so far.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Punk’s drop kick is beautiful.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Still a bit surreal to see Punk showing his age with his beard going gray. Minor as it is, I think it'd be a decent way for a young up-and-comer (such as Hobbs) to make light of him being more seasoned yet nevertheless older and less explosive.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Bryan and Christian have a lot left in the tank, Punk does not. He has physically deteriorated and his happy to be here gimmick sucks.


He's Happy Punk now.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk is in tremendous shape. Only thing he may need to improve is his cardio.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

These fans aren't gonna have voices left after this show, they wont shut up for a second, constant chanting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Still a bit surreal to see Punk showing his age with his beard going gray. Minor as it is, I think it'd be a decent way for a young up-and-comer (such as Hobbs) to make light of him being more seasoned yet nevertheless older and less explosive.


5 bucks of beard darkening but Punk gives zero fucks.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I really like the pace of these Punk matches


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh Shit NO COMMERCIALS HERE TOO? HAHAHAHA


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Punk has been awesome since coming back. Proving all the doubters and haters wrong!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Sad Panda said:


> I really like the pace of these Punk matches


Gives you time to register everything and then the next thing hits


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty insane if this takes Punk 20+ minutes to beat Sydal


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Bryan and Christian have a lot left in the tank, Punk does not. He has physically deteriorated and his happy to be here gimmick sucks.


I’d like to see him be a bit more edgy, but we’re 4 matches/2 months into his AEW run — I’m patient and happy with just seeing Punk back in the ring/the wrestling world (still).

The physically deteriorated comment is way off though. He looks more toned than I’ve ever seen him and while he’s smaller than he was in 2005-2009 or so, he’s no smaller than his last WWE run, but again, clearly more cut. Hes been moving well and looked great every time I’ve seen him.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Gives you time to register everything and then the next thing hits


100 percent. Every move means something. Really is a treat.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Bryan and Christian have a lot left in the tank, Punk does not. He has physically deteriorated and his happy to be here gimmick sucks.


Nah, he just has 7 years of ring rust to work off. Bryan said it took him a full year to shake it all off and he was only out 3 years.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

its amazing how good Starks is as a promo but he's just not catching on as a commentator


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone know what the new tattoos Punk has on his legs are of?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

What an excellent match. Holy moly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match. Punk's definitely getting each one.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> its amazing how good Starks is as a promo but he's just not catching on as a commentator


Such a different role it's easy to sell yourself. Hard to sell the action in real time. But if given time he'll probably get good.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Beautiful beautiful beautiful finish. Wow.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sydal is super underrated, works well with just about everyone. A lightweight version of Kazarian.

That was another fantastic match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That was a great transition into the GTS.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Pretty insane if this takes Punk 20+ minutes to beat Sydal [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


18 lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

the rust is coming off more and more every match he just needs some cardio work


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good match but too long. Anyhow it's fine. This is better than dork order so i'll take it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh no…


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they're seriously putting on Ruby Soho vs The Bunny while Smackdown is still on? do they wanna make people turn it over to smackdown? I mean we got the Roman and Brock contract signing, or would you rather watch Ruby Soho vs The Bunny?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

“A win is a win, but Punk just barely defeated Matt Sydal.” Why on earth would you say that? Who’s the star here?

Remember when they opened up Smackdown in 2001 with Rock vs Taka Michinoku where they went 16 minutes and the Rock barely won? And after JR was like “Great match by Rock but Taka almost got him!” … me neither.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

The venue looks rather small. How many in attendance?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol they're seriously putting on Ruby Soho vs The Bunny while Smackdown is still on? do they wanna make peopel turn it over to smackdown?


Not good. If i were Tony (since he's clearly watching Smackdown) just go out there and have Bryan cut a promo right now lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> 5 bucks of beard darkening but Punk gives zero fucks.


To be honest, I like it, since it ties in quite well with him being gone for so long and, to a lesser extent, his body going through some really rough shit when he was in the 'E. Hopefully he sticks with the tights from here on out, though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DRose1994 said:


> “A win is a win, but Punk just barely defeated Matt Sydal.” Why on earth would you say that? Who’s the star here?
> 
> Remember when they opened up Smackdown in 2001 with Rock vs Taka Michinoku where they went 16 minutes and the Rock barely won? And after JR was like “Great match by Rock but Taka almost got him!” … me neither.


I remember Taka had a decent-length match with Triple H


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Really good opener to compliment the great Bryan vs Suzuki match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m going to get me some coffee in the meantime, lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Not good. If i were Tony (since he's clearly watching Smackdown) just go out there and have Bryan cut a promo right now lol


Lol i mean right now Brock Lesnar and Roman are face to face, do they seriously think people are gonna stay around for The Bunny vs Ruby Soho?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Hangman should stay away of jobber squad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony should just counter Smackdown by:

Have Britt, Tay, Anna Jay, Jade Cargil,Brandy Rhodes, Bunny, Hayter, Shida, Rebel, Penelope in bras and thongs just in the ring. Fuck it.

Instead this is vs Roman vs Brock LMFAO!


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

DRose1994 said:


> “A win is a win, but Punk just barely defeated Matt Sydal.” Why on earth would you say that? Who’s the star here?
> 
> Remember when they opened up Smackdown in 2001 with Rock vs Taka Michinoku where they went 16 minutes and the Rock barely won? And after JR was like “Great match by Rock but Taka almost got him!” … me neither.


No, that happened in 2003 with the Hurricane.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Taz singing theme songs will never not be funny to me.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

It's like Tony Khan wants Rampage to fail booking a match like this. Rampage is going to get murdered by a Brock Lesnar segment especially when he's going against the fucking Bunny


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Destination lowest rated segment.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Pretty insane if this takes Punk 20+ minutes to beat Sydal


Sydal's remained in great shape and has been a workhorse for 7+ years since leaving the WWE, while Punk's working off 7 years of ring rust. Honestly, the match was pretty solid and Sydal didn't look like a chump whatsoever despite losing.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

If TK was serious about beating Smackdown in the ratings, I don’t think he’d put Ruby vs Bunny on this card. Nothing against either girl, but it’s not their best card.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Excellent lockup


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Tony should just counter Smackdown by:
> 
> Have Britt, Tay, Anna Jay, Jade Cargil,Brandy Rhodes, Bunny, Hayter, Shida, Rebel, Penelope and Rebel in bras and thongs just in the ring. Fuck it.
> 
> Instead this is vs Roman vs Brock LMFAO!


I’d need a quick bathroom break for that match as well.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Really? How long is this going to be?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

AEW needs badly some main event level female talent.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> “A win is a win, but Punk just barely defeated Matt Sydal.” Why on earth would you say that? Who’s the star here?
> 
> Remember when they opened up Smackdown in 2001 with Rock vs Taka Michinoku where they went 16 minutes and the Rock barely won? And after JR was like “Great match by Rock but Taka almost got him!” … me neither.


Well, that's WWE, not AEW. This is an alternative with a more sports-like feel where most matches are competitive like NJPW.

With that said, Rock lost to comedy character The Hurricane and TAKA Michinoku almost upset HHH once.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TMTT said:


> AEW needs badly some main event level female talent.


Yeah thats their biggest flaw, their women's division. It has no big star in it like the mens division, with maybe the exception of Britt. Tessa Blanchard would be that big star but shes kind of ruined herself so i don't see them bringing her in cause of the backlash it would cause.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> If TK was serious about beating Smackdown in the ratings, I don’t think he’d put Ruby vs Bunny on this card. Nothing against either girl, but it’s not their best card.


Am I missing something? These matches were set before WWE announced their super size Smackdown. Why is everyone acting like it was after?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Am I missing something? These matches were set before WWE announced their super size Smackdown. Why is everyone acting like it was after?


Then you do some on the fly match swapping and place this match later in the show, if you're trying to beat Smackdown in the ratings you don't use this match during that time period.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TMTT said:


> AEW needs badly some main event level female talent.


I don't think I've ever seen a Bunny match that I didn't instantly forget. They could've run Ruby vs Emi Sakura on here instead of Elevation.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan actually had this go through a commercial break. Holy shit this show is going to bomb.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wasn't this supposed to be commercial free? or was that only for the Punk match? lol.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bunny must be doing Tony Khan favors or something.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Bunny match that I didn't instantly forget. They could've run Ruby vs Emi Sakura on here instead of Elevation.


I’m really tired of Penelope Ford and the Candlestick Maker.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

So Tony Mr Booker of year who talked smack about WWE ends up having a shit match vs their 30 min ending show? Hahahaha. I will laugh harder when FS1 kicks Rampages ass in Ratings


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats the point of The Bunny being in your company? she sucks in the ring, she can't talk, shes not even that great looking.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Moxley vs Yuta is a Smackdown 2 season mode match if I've ever seen one.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The boring blond bombshells get another extended TV program after weeks of dull matches against TayJay. Penelope's on Dynamite too. Yay.

But PAC vs Andrade II next week. Non-ironic yay.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho needs to say...."LOOK JUNIOR!"


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Junior Dos Santos seems to be buying into the business. I think he'll do well if he sticks around.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> The boring blond bombshells get another extended TV program after weeks of dull matches against TayJay. Penelope's on Dynamite too. Yay.


Shes gotta be sucking Tony Khan's dick or something. Or is Tony just really impressed with her head tilting ability while she makes a stoic face?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PAC vs. Andrade again?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The one positive thing I will say about that women's match, it actually added a story for women not named Britt Baker.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

they need to turn a few girls heel, so we have heels that can take losses other than Penelope and Bunny. Maybe Leyla Hirsch?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> they need to turn a few girls heel, so we have heels that can take losses other than Penelope and Bunny. Maybe Leyla Hirsch?


They should turn Leyla heel and pair her with Deeb. Two girls who could stretch anyone. They could even have Deeb become jealous of Hirsch down the line after feeling like she is being forced into the coach role again like she was in NXT.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Jericho go the fuck away please? His entrance gets more and more unbearable as time goes on.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Jericho go the fuck away please? His entrance gets more and more unbearable as time goes on.


aww does it really hurt you that much the fans are enjoying themselves singing his entrance?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dan Lambert gets that 80s heel manager heat.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Let's go JDS!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Dan Lambert gets the most authentic reaction in the business. Almost everything else is a fake "this is awesome" or "fight forever" kind of reaction.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

SMH they seriously got Aubrey to referee a match with Junior Dos Santos and other grown men. Expect stupid mannersims and expressions for this shitfest.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dan Lambert is peak boomer. Fucking love him.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Lambert gets nuclear heat.

This match feels big.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> aww does it really hurt you that much the fans are enjoying themselves singing his entrance?


Yeah cause its getting old, rocking out to that terrible song everytime he comes out as if its the greatest song on the planet, while he grins ear to ear looking so pleased with himself. I could give a fuck if they enjoy themselves, i find it fucking annoying.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah cause its getting fucking old, rocking out to that terrible song everytime he comes out as if its the greatest song on the planet, while he grins ear to ear looking so pleased with himself. I could give a fuck if they enjoy themselves, i find i fucking annoying.


boo fucking hoo cry more


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JDS with Hager is lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Dan Lambert gets the most authentic reaction in the business. Almost everything else is a fake "this is awesome" or "fight forever" kind of reaction.


I honestly feel a bit mum over him being saddled with dorks like Sky and Page, but if anyone can make those jabronis look credible, it's Dan The Man.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They should build Junior Dos Santos slowly to eventually be the lead heel of the show. The heat he and Lambert would get would be absolutely nuclear.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Well, that's WWE, not AEW. This is an alternative with a more sports-like feel where most matches are competitive like NJPW.
> 
> With that said, Rock lost to comedy character The Hurricane and TAKA Michinoku almost upset HHH once.


The point is that regardless of the Brand or promotion, that was an era where wrestling/booking was done well, by and large. Also, The Rock had one foot out the door in 2003. Punk has just come back and I don’t think he needs 16 minute matches with lower level guys just because. Your star just returned — I don’t think he needed a competitive match with a low-carder, and then to have it verbalized the way it was on commentary thereafter. What are you selling when you do that ?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

JDS might be washed in mma but he would sleep Hager in a fight


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> boo fucking hoo cry more


Yeah great reply there buddy....


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL a former UFC HW champion just did a knife edge chop. This sport man...


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah great reply there buddy....


im sorry fans having fun singing an entrance causes you so much butt hurt /shrug


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This is bad, but it is as good as it possibly could be...which I suppose deserves some credit.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MrMeeseeks said:


> JDS might be washed in mma but he would sleep Hager in a fight


JDS is past his prime but is still one of the best heavyweights in the world. Top 10 easily.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wonder if they might do Masvidal vs Hager at Full Gear. Hager knows how to work with these guys.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> LOL a former UFC HW champion just did a knife edge chop. This sport man...


Did Ken Shamrock never do a knife edge chop?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> JDS is past his prime but is still one of the best heavyweights in the world. Top 10 easily.


Top 10 hell no, guy 99% of the population is better off not pissing off hell yeah


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Did Ken Shamrock never do a knife edge chop?


Can't take criticism


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy is money.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> JDS is past his prime but is still one of the best heavyweights in the world. Top 10 easily.


eh idk about that at this point his chin is pretty bad now and most guys in the ufc top top swing cinder blocks no disrespect to him he was always one of my favorite fighters


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man. Sammy is an awesome babyface


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> im sorry fans having fun singing an entrance causes you so much butt hurt /shrug


Cause its a terrible fucking song, and they rock out to it stroking Jericho's ego every god damn show like he's a rock god, would you enjoying thousands of people rocking out to fucking nickelback? Maybe if it was a good song i could enjoy it more....


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I like Starks, but not on commentary. He hasn’t exactly been knocking it out the park the last several weeks. He’s a colorful, arrogant dude/character, but for some reason he’s just bland as hell on commentary.

JDS has looked solid for his first match. He’s in great condition and he’s not doing anything crazy out there. He looks fairly natural in there, could have a future in this company/this business.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Wonder if they might do Masvidal vs Hager at Full Gear. Hager knows how to work with these guys.


Almost 0 chance. Masvidal has a fight in December, Dana would have to sign off on it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Cause its a terrible fucking song, and they rock out to it stroking Jericho's ego every god damn show like he's a rock god, would you enjoying thousands of people rocking out to fucking nickelback? Maybe if it was a good song i could enjoy it more....


Don't criticize AEW, because the crowd like it you have to like it you hater


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Top 10 hell no, guy 99% of the population is better off not pissing off hell yeah


He beat the number 3 heavyweight in the world, Derrick Lewis, 2 years ago


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Cause its a terrible fucking song, and they rock out to it stroking Jericho's ego every god damn show like he's a rock god, would you enjoying thousands of people rocking out to fucking nickelback? Maybe if it was a good song i could enjoy it more....


dont listen to it then sitting here crying about it when its not going to change makes you look like a brainless idiot


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Loving VanZant. She looks amazing, has a legit background obviously, and has this bitchy spunk to her in this role. Love it.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> He beat the number 3 heavyweight in the world, Derrick Lewis, 2 years ago


to be fair lewis is pretty meh he either shows up to fight or shows up for a check


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So a post beatdown? Shocker


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Santana and Ortiz for the save ?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jorge didn't even throw a knee?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there a reason Page Van Zant got into fighting and not porn? she seems like your typical bimbo pornstar, not a fighter.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That way way better than I expected. Except for the two women's matches everything delivered over the two hours.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> That way way better than I expected. Except for the two women's matches everything delivered over the two hours.
> 
> But where are Ortiz and Santana?


Right there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> He beat the number 3 heavyweight in the world, Derrick Lewis, 2 years ago


He also got knocked out TKO'd in his last 4 fights


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Is there a reason Page Van Zant got into fighting and not porn? she seems like you typical bimbo pornstar, not a fighter.


PVZ is a THOT too. It is her main source of income.









Ex-UFC stunner Paige VanZant earns more money from Instagram than fighting


FORMER UFC stunner Paige VanZant revealed she earns more money posting pictures on Instagram than she did risking her health in the octagon. VanZant, 27, hit out at UFC organisers for the lack of e…




www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> dont listen to it then sitting here crying about it when its not going to change makes you look like a brainless idiot


LOL wow, ya know you could say the same thing about any complaint about anything on here buddy, you know how much shit gets complained about but aint changing anything? People calling wwe shit or something they did shit, guess what? yeah it aint gonna change by them complaining is it? Guess we're all brainless idiots on here huh?

And i don't listen to it, but it a shame i have to mute the fucking tv everytime that idiot comes out.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

they really could have found a better representative of ATT than the guy bangin vanzant


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> LOL wow, ya know you could say the same thing about any complaint about anything on here buddy, you know how much shit gets complained about but aint changing anything?


i have in the past to different posters it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out "hey i dont like this im not gonna watch"


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sammy is amazing. Good match, good show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> i have in the past to different posters it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out "hey i dont like this im not gonna watch"


Or people can be allowed to voice their opinion on the good and the bad, just maybe? or is everything just supposed to be praised without any criticism to anything?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The best Rampage since First Dance.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Need to rewatch that Danielson vs Suzuki match. It's got to be pushing AEW top five matches this year.


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

Rhodes to the top is better than rampage tonight


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes, WWE had a much bigger venue.... Filled with bored, apathetic people. This little crowd has had heart all night, and made things better


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This was a really fun show but I would really like to see a direction for Punk


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

that was a tremendous show. Really lots of Fun and just flew by.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol you're being generous with that statement. If a tree falls in the woods and no ones around to hear it does it make a sound?


He was part of a very fun feud on PWG tagging with Steen/Owens against Super Dragon.
I don't know why people hate on the indies here but hey Excalibur had a pretty good career there.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Or people can be allowed to voice their opinion on the good and the bad, just maybe? or is everything just supposed to be praised without any criticism to anything?


you bitch about it constantly how dumb do you have to be to keep watching part of a show you hate?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Rampage won't win the ratings "war' over Smackdown, but they did win the twitter "war." They were trending #1 from shortly after the Buy-In started till the end of Rampage.

_Sits back and waits to see how people take this information_


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I'm watching it on FITE TV.
> 
> Women's match was a snoozer. People clamour for more women's matches but 2/3 of the women can't work an interesting match. At least put Emi Sakura on some shows, she was carrying Ruby Soho on Elevation.


it seems from twitter like Emi is putting together a stable


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Thought Suzuki and Danielson was really good. Though selfishly I would rather see Danielson off in NOAH wrestling their guys admittedly. I prefer Noah to New Japan these days lol.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

JDS just needs the eyepatch to complete the Sagat look.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was a lot of fun


Danielson v Suzuki was 5* though

amazing match


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Bryan Suzuki was really good. Not as good as Walter vs dragonov but very good.

Fish vs Moriarty was fine. I hate bobby. Moriarty vs tankman in MLW was far superior......oh fuck me I have to see this match again on MLW. I take back my compliment.

Punk vs sydal was very solid. Sydal is so underrated

Bunny vs Soho was my piss break

Could not care less about ATT vs IC. MLW has a far superior in ring version of ATT. Though I did lol at one of the ATT guys looking like a grown up version of marko Stunt

6 out of 10. Most of the points going to punk Bryan minoru and Matt


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I like both guys but out of all the people they could have CM punk face in the company, they choose someone he already had matches with in WWE?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

MrMeeseeks said:


> aww does it really hurt you that much the fans are enjoying themselves singing his entrance?


Judas has been pushed down fans throats more than Roman has.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Which parts of Rampage and Smackdown clashed?


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Suzuki/Bryan was such a banger, can't wait to see Danielson in the G1 eventually.

The rest was just meh. Can't see them having good ratings with medicore matches without any proper build. The show needs to be more promo heavy imo.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bryan/Suzuki was incredible.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

the_flock said:


> Judas has been pushed down fans throats more than Roman has.


Its not like the fans have guns to their heads while the song is playing in the arena. They sing along willingly. For the at home viewers of the show, if it bothers anyone that much there’s a mute button on the remote control, utilize it.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Or people can be allowed to voice their opinion on the good and the bad, just maybe? or is everything just supposed to be praised without any criticism to anything?


You don’t come to the AEW section much, do you? 😏


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

the_flock said:


> Judas has been pushed down fans throats more than Roman has.


How? Got any evidence or are you just making stuff up for likes?

I've not seen piped in sing alongs. Do you just hate AEW this much?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> I've not seen piped in sing alongs. Do you just hate AEW this much?


Yes. Yes, he does. There's a select group who seem to only want to inflict their own misery upon the rest of us.

But when we're getting good shit like this, it's not gonna work.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449188462268239873
Funnily, the pre-show (8/10) is rated higher than Rampage (6.87/10) on Cagematch. That may be a first.

Danielson vs. Suzuki is currently at 9.13/10, which will put it in the AEW top ten if it sticks.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

The buy in was better. Also, they need to get Punk in a program man, it's been 2 months since he came back and all we had was a 2 week "feud" between him and Darby. Why can't he wrestle on Dynamite?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

kazarn said:


> The buy in was better. Also, they need to get Punk in a program man, it's been 2 months since he came back and all we had was a 2 week "feud" between him and Darby. Why can't he wrestle on Dynamite?


It's the most bizarre booking, it's as bad as when bryan returned for wwe and they put him in a program with.......cass, it massively hurt the impact of his return.

I don't get what khan is trying to do with putting punk with jobbers, better yet it has actually exposed how poorly khan has booked a lot of wrestlers in getting them over outside of his skinny dweeby favourites in Darby and oc.

This isn't the first popular former wwe act that has dropped the ball on either, Christian comes to mind, same with andrade which has been awful, look at miro in the beginning as well pairing him up with a jobber nobody gave a fuck about, then there is also ftr and a big attraction like sting has faded into meh category as well.

Imagine if khan actually was a smart booker and had put some effort into making team taz look like a credible threat before Hobbs had faced punk or if had steadily built up Danny garcia against low card guys and the odd win against some decent mid card acts before throwing him in there with punk.

Khans has created a scenario of a majority of aew wrestlers lacking credibility or momentum to give a fuck about.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Firefromthegods said:


> How? Got any evidence or are you just making stuff up for likes?
> 
> I've not seen piped in sing alongs. Do you just hate AEW this much?


He does. I'm surprised I don't actually have him on ignore. I haven't read even a single positive AEW post from him in this section ever.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't like Suzuki's style of matches, it completely takes you out of the suspension of belief and if he wants to act like a tough guy with all the stiff and no selling shit then maybe he should have been a mma guy instead.

On a positive not I am probably one of few that is enjoying the inner circle vs att feud and their match yesterday, the only slight criticism that aew keep repeating is having a heel group of guys running out the ring when babyfaces run down to the ring to make the save despite the heel group being stronger in numbers and should be able to easily overpower the babyfaces trying to make the save.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Matt Sydal is a damn good wrestler. His match was Punk was very good. Problem with it was the outcome was obvious. Also Sydal is so low down the card Punk shouldn't have that much trouble, even if the storyline is Punk is still working off the rust after 7 yrs off. 

Sydal is just so bland a personality and terrible on the mic - he's way too "camera aware" and comes off as obviously reciting script. All wrestling, no character. 

ATT was acceptable with JDS, Arlovski and Masvidal, but AEW doesn't need to put their scrubs in the angle. That match was flat and the post match beatdown was terrible. I don't care if it's VanZant's husband. I want her to be signed, but not if it means you need to hire both or something.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Is there a reason Page Van Zant got into fighting and not porn? she seems like your typical bimbo pornstar, not a fighter.


She sells her Nudes on the internet so she's a semi porn star anyway


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bryan/Suzuki - ***3/4
Punk/Sydal - ***1/2

Bryan/Suzuki was great, but man I think it’s a good bit overrated if people are calling it 5 stars. Nowhere near that imo, but still better than Suzuki’s match with Moxley, and a much better match for Bryan than the Young Buck #1 match .

Punk/Sydal was great but a bit below the Bryan match. I’m still not sure Punk should be having meaningless random matches with guys like Sydal, but I guess there is a big benefit to it. Punk is shaking off ring rust and looking better every single match. I don’t think he’s had a subpar match yet, but of course to be fair he’s been in there with some good opponents.

Don’t care enough to rate rest of show, but the women’s matches were weak while men’s matches were solid-good. 6 man tag main event was fun.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> I don't like Suzuki's style of matches, it completely takes you out of the suspension of belief and if he wants to act like a tough guy with all the stiff and no selling shit then *maybe he should have been a mma guy instead.*


The irony


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The irony


The irony is that the mma guys sell better than suzuki


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> The irony is that the mma guys sell better than suzuki


the irony is that Suzuki is considered one of the fathers of modern mma

edit) just google pancrase my guy


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Dizzie said:


> I don't like Suzuki's style of matches, it completely takes you out of the suspension of belief and if he wants to act like a tough guy with all the stiff and no selling shit then maybe he should have been a mma guy instead.
> 
> On a positive not I am probably one of few that is enjoying the inner circle vs att feud and their match yesterday, the only slight criticism that aew keep repeating is having a heel group of guys running out the ring when babyfaces run down to the ring to make the save despite the heel group being stronger in numbers and should be able to easily overpower the babyfaces trying to make the save.


He was an MMA guy...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Suzuki had a 29-19 MMA record including two submission wins over Ken Shamrock in the 90s. He's about as legit as it gets, look at his conditioning for a 53-year-old. He was originally a pro wrestler who moved into MMA when the sport was in its infancy, then moved back into pro wrestling in the 2000s.

Also is it 'no-selling' when they're legitimately beating the shit out of each other? I see it as two manly men in a battle of bravado, I guess it's an acquired taste and is very Japanese (Kobashi vs. Joe, Kawada vs. Sasaki being two great examples of the one-upsmanship thing). Suzuki vs. Danielson ruled. And I love that a nationally televised American promotion finally respects Japanese wrestlers. It hasn't happened since ECW really (TNA had its moments but I'll never forget how they treated guys like Okada).

Suzuki behind the legendary Antonio Inoki when he was a young boy:










Suzuki as King of Pancrase champion in 1995 after beating Ken Shamrock for the belt.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I know his


LifeInCattleClass said:


> the irony is that Suzuki is considered one of the fathers of modern mma
> 
> edit) just google pancrase my guy


I know his history and respect him as one of the most legit tough guys in wrestling to the point of I bet he is up there with meng but hugh high profile mma guys and girls like shamrock, Severn, rousey and brock have played by the kayfabe world of wrestling playbook and decided to not work stiff with their strikes and no sell their opponents offence.

I am just not a fan of seeing it wrestling and it really takes me out of the moment when two wrestlers decide they are going to go back and fourth of not only allowing their opponent free strikes but proceeding to no selling them and this sequence is becoming all to familiar in aew.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> The irony is that the mma guys sell better than suzuki


Well he's in his 50s, so he probably shouldn't be taking a ton of the kind of bumps they take in NJPW and AEW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> I know his
> 
> I know his history and respect him as one of the most legit tough guys in wrestling to the point of I bet he is up there with meng but hugh high profile mma guys and girls like shamrock, Severn, rousey and brock have played by the kayfabe world of wrestling playbook and decided to not work stiff with their strikes and no sell their opponents offence.
> 
> I am just not a fan of seeing it wrestling and it really takes me out of the moment when two wrestlers decide they are going to go back and fourth of not only allowing their opponent free strikes but proceeding to no selling them and this sequence is becoming all to familiar in aew.


but how can it take you out? He is legit getting kicked and legit eating it

its reality - not selling for a worked punch

i can understand being iffy on Mox’s phantom elbow strikes and air knees - but those guys legit beat the shit out of each other and ate it

selling it will almost be more unrealistic, cause they can take it

trading strikes should also not be an issue - wrestling has always been ‘your turn on top, now my turn on top’ - you can set your watch by it


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This is why everyone loves Suzuki. I get it now. What a fuckin match. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

the_flock said:


> Judas has been pushed down fans throats more than Roman has.


yet the fans actually like Judas where roman went over as well as a fart in chruch


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

First Punk match I seen since his match against Hobbs. 

He's definitely shaking off the rust and his cardio has certainly improved, it's time to give him an actual feud now. 

Suzuki/Bryan was fucking awesome.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson vs. Suzuki currently ranked 8th best AEW match by fans. Three of the top ten have come since the start of September. AEW has definitely upped its game in giving high-end matches of late. Omega vs. Danielson and Bucks vs. Lucha Bros were both incredible. I hope to see Hangman vs. Kenny on this list after Full Gear. 😍


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

What an awful show. Some random dork that dresses like Janela who's in the Men of the year group inteferes in the match, costing them the victory. Pointless matches with Punk and Ruby Soho. No real memorable promos other than Jericho talking shit to the other guys. I'd rather see promos and angles as opposed to guys just talking shit to each other before the match. The Rampage formula is getting too predictable and boring now.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Danielson vs. Suzuki currently ranked 8th best AEW match by fans. Three of the top ten have come since the start of September. AEW has definitely upped its game in giving high-end matches of late. Omega vs. Danielson and Bucks vs. Lucha Bros were both incredible. I hope to see Hangman vs. Kenny on this list after Full Gear. 😍
> 
> View attachment 110306



Damn Bryan got 2 of the top 8 spots and he only been there a month and had 4 matches. 50% of his matches have been in the top 8 of all time AEW matches. Nice start.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Bit late to the party … Bryan 5*, punk and sydal delivered more than I thought. That was fun. The women’s match was sound. I was not looking forward to the main event but it really delivered, and the crowds involvement was excellent. I am now excited how this feud develops.
commentary was great
7.5/10


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Watched this show in the morning. Very boring show.


----------

